# Publishing songs in Canada?



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

How does one go about publishing songs? Are there pitfalls to watch out for? How much does it cost? Where do I go? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!:wave:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey GG,

I would love to hear some of your music. How about a sneak preview before you become rich and famous?

Did you try SOCAN for information? 
http://www.socan.ca/

Here is some free money from the government:
http://www.cd.gov.ab.ca/all_about_us/commissions/arts/index.asp

Here is some more info on the free money that is available: 
http://www.cd.gov.ab.ca/artsbranch/music/index.asp

You might also check out ARIA for recording information...I think grant money is also available through this organization:
http://www.aria.ab.ca/

And don't forget about FACTOR:
http://www.factor.ca/Default.aspx


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

:wave: Hi Lolli! How are you? Are you guys up there having the same great weather we are down here? 

The info I need isn't for me, it's for the boyfriend. He's got a number of really good songs and I've been after him to DO something with them. So, he finally agreed, sort of. Believe me, you don't want to hear *me *sing LOL!

Thank you for the info... I'm going to read the links you posted. Have fun tonight and stay safe :food-smiley-015:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

The weather has been nice and mild. I was on my best behaviour last night...as I usually am on New Years Eve. We went to a Latin New Year's party and danced like crazy people. The funny thing is a friend came here from Calgary to wind up listening to, and partying with an 11-piece Calgary-based latin band.

I hope you find something of use on the links I sent to you. One of the things you might want to check into is copyright protection. I don't know if this trick is valid, but I was under the impression that your boyfriend can record his material, and mail the tape and lyrics page to himself. The package is postmarked, so you leave the package unopened in case you ever have a court dispute.

Too bad about your voice...with a name like gilliangirl I had high hopes of hearing you sing a little Annabelle or My Morphine some day.

Cheers!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*What its Called*

Its called a poor mans copyright.
Done it for a few of mine.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

You automatically own the copyright to any song you write but if you really want that to mean something worldwide you should register it with the U.S. Library of Congress. It's about 10 bucks a song or something.

Socan generally won't register a song unless it's performed publicly (TV, radio, CD, live performance) in a way that would recieve royalties since that's what they do, distribute royalties for composers and publishers.

As for publishing, you can self-publish and start a publishing company for a small registration fee. If, for example, you release an indy CD and you own your own publishing it puts you in a better bargaining position if you happen to land a bigger deal with a record company who will want a bigger chunk if they are previously unpublished. Hang on to your publishing if you can, look what happened to the Beatles. Michael Jackson owns it!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you can also register your work with the Canadian Songwriters Association:

http://www.songwriters.ca/

-dh


----------

